# newbie here need advice



## Junebug17 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had a underactive thyroid since my mid twenties. I'm 47 now. I started out at 25 mcg and gradually have worked my way up too 200mcg. I am always tired and sluggish. I can't think properly at all. I just got my new lab workup. I don't have the complete list but this is what i do have

Tsh at 17
t4 at 1.1
t3 at 76 (that is possibly wrong lol).

Anyways, my doctor may think I have hashimotos and is going to run a test for it next week. He has increased my synthroid another 25 mcg= 225mcg. Is it possible that I could have this?

Other symptoms are poor concentration, achy feeling all over. Sometimes I run a low grade fever. I have recentley developed a rash on my face (may be allergies). I just feel blah most of the time. My hair is so dry and it falls out too.

I don't have insurance, so I'm not really getting the best care. I do want to mention that I work in Radiology and have been exposed to radiation over 15 years in service.glow How much, who knows. I have worked in cases were you had to were a thyroid sheild, but most of the time there was not one available. Thanks. Its nice to be here and to hear that I'm not alone with this condition. Junebug


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Junebug17 said:


> I have had a underactive thyroid since my mid twenties. I'm 47 now. I started out at 25 mcg and gradually have worked my way up too 200mcg. I am always tired and sluggish. I can't think properly at all. I just got my new lab workup. I don't have the complete list but this is what i do have
> 
> Tsh at 17
> t4 at 1.1
> ...


Hi, Junebug17 and welcome!









I must say to have been on that high of a dose and to have your TSH come in at 17, something is seriously askew here.

On the other lab results, ranges would be ever so appreciated as different labs use different ranges. TSH is sort of universal w/AACE recommending the range to be 0.3 to 3.0. Most labs have not changed over yet though.

This is a problem if you don't have insurance as some of this testing is expensive. I hate that you have been exposed to so much radiation; not good on the long haul is it?

Do you have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) to where you may not be asorbing your Synthroid? If you take calcium and iron, do you take it 4 to 5 hours away from your Synthroid?

Have you ever had a ferritin test? If your ferritin is low, it can impede the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Do you know what the test for Hashimoto's will be?


----------



## Junebug17 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks andros. Yea, your right about my level being so high. I will have the test next wedsnesday. I don't know if this is correct but my doctor says that our thyroids natually produce 300mcg daily, so if that is true my thyroid is bascially on the frits:sad0049: I'm glad I found this forum. I will keep you updated on the lab workups in the coming weeks. Thanks again. Junebughugs1 PS/ yes, I have been anemic in the past. I never thought to ask my Doctor if he could check it. You'd think he'd think of it huh?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Junebug17 said:


> Thanks andros. Yea, your right about my level being so high. I will have the test next wedsnesday. I don't know if this is correct but my doctor says that our thyroids natually produce 300mcg daily, so if that is true my thyroid is bascially on the frits:sad0049: I'm glad I found this forum. I will keep you updated on the lab workups in the coming weeks. Thanks again. Junebughugs1 PS/ yes, I have been anemic in the past. I never thought to ask my Doctor if he could check it. You'd think he'd think of it huh?


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah; you might want to check that ferritin. I kid you not; if you are anemic, the thyroxine med does not work too well.

Your ferritin should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better!

Please do keep us posted on your labs and any other thing the doctor may or may not suggest.

We are here for you and by the way, I lived my whole life w/o insurance. I'm still here!! Whoooooooooooooohoo!!


----------

